

US e-voting system cracked in less than 48 hours - zheng
http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/US-e-voting-system-cracked-in-less-than-48-hours-1463881.html

======
ColinWright
Same story here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3663138>

